# hook set-up on surf rod



## rock87 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have fished the surf for the last ten years. Just started using a surf rod this year 'cause I felt I was missing fish when I was out of the water resting. Anyway, my question is on my set-up. I use a spider weight on about 3 feet of fluorocarbon with a 3 way swivel. I use about 2 feet of fluorocarbon with my circle hook. The hook line keeps wrapping around the spider weight line. Is there anyway of keeping this from happening as bad as it does?


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

rock87 said:


> I have fished the surf for the last ten years. Just started using a surf rod this year 'cause I felt I was missing fish when I was out of the water resting. Anyway, my question is on my set-up. I use a spider weight on about 3 feet of fluorocarbon with a 3 way swivel. I use about 2 feet of fluorocarbon with my circle hook. The hook line keeps wrapping around the spider weight line. Is there anyway of keeping this from happening as bad as it does?


I used to have the same problem, I now shorten my leader on where the weight is. You said you have about three feet correct, I use about a foot and about three foot on my hook line using a three way swivel as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surf Rig*

Clipdown Flapper Rig! C2


----------



## Egardner (Dec 11, 2012)

Try doing away with the 3-way swivel


----------



## Egardner (Dec 11, 2012)

Use a dropper loop instead here is a link to how to tie it.
http://www.animatedknots.com/dropperloop/


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

This what I do. Use a very heavy duty snap swivel. Put you spider weight directly into the swivel along with your leader. Very rarely have any tangles.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Clip down pulley rig!!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I use about 3 ft of steel leader. Put hook on one end using sleeve. About 1ft up put another sleeve then a glass bead, above the bead put a large snap swivel. On the top end i put a barrel swivel using a sleeve. Tie line to barrel swivel. This works well for me and it's easy to change your weights. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

I Fall In said:


> I use about 3 ft of steel leader. Put hook on one end using sleeve. About 1ft up put another sleeve then a glass bead, above the bead put a large snap swivel. On the top end i put a barrel swivel using a sleeve. Tie line to barrel swivel. This works well for me and it's easy to change your weights.
> Hope this helps.


 I am more of a visual learner, do you have any pics or drawing?


----------



## rock87 (Mar 11, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Clipdown Flapper Rig! C2


I'am sorry, I ahve never heard of this. What does it consist of. Thanks in advance.


----------



## txredfish8669 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are the ones I make .. Never had any issues out of them . Hope this helps !


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Egardner said:


> Use a dropper loop instead here is a link to how to tie it.
> http://www.animatedknots.com/dropperloop/


what he said!!!!! all that extra bs just makes your rig obvious and creates more weak links in the system. addition by subtraction! less is more.


----------

